# Wheat Straw outlook 2016



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

Here in eastern NC we've had alot of wet weather this late fall and winter. A bunch of boys arent planting as much wheat between this and the price. We have sold out of straw and some other guys I know are near the end too. Hows things around everyone else's way as far as the straw is going to be?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

WalkerBoys said:


> A bunch of boys arent planting as much wheat between this and the price.


I think that is pretty much the case in many areas.....and there has been a lot of wheat drowned out because of all the flooding in the Mid-west. I don't think that there is much doubt that supplies will be much more limited this year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> I think that is pretty much the case in many areas.....and there has been a lot of wheat drowned out because of all the flooding in the Mid-west. I don't think that there is much doubt that supplies will be much more limited this year.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Supply is already bad here (regionally, really) this year. Hay/straw dealers are really scrounging. It appears there was more wheat than usual planted here this fall because of the warmer weather into December. My cousin next door planted some in mid December while wearing a coat but the ground was warm enough that he had wheat out of the ground the following week. I'm not ready to suggest that wheat like that will make a bumper crop (or that it even survives the temptation to kill it in the spring if it doesn't look great) but there's been plenty like that planted. From what I've heard (my father works for the local CPS branch) all of the dealers near here sold out of seed and were having to find more because the calls for it kept coming.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this timely article tonight and thought I would pass it on...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/winter-wheat-plantings-drop-in-dakotas-naa-associated-press/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Saw this timely article tonight and thought I would pass it on...
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/winter-wheat-plantings-drop-in-dakotas-naa-associated-press/


I wonder how many of those 3 million acres not planted are in parts of the country that bale the straw.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Here for 15's crop wheat and straw was very scarce. We even topdressed some in the spring with roundup. Now for 16's crop I think it'll be opposite. A lot of acres got planted due to a nice fall and it got a great start before winter hit


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Wheat straw prices are very high in this area. I did not see a major shortage as of yet. I agree warm weather that went right up to Christmas allowed for a lot more acres to get planted than usual in this area as well. On that same note people are thinking there's a lot of wheat in trouble in this area it got too much growith it is too tall and thick. You never know what you got as far as a Crop goes here in the east. A lot can happen between now and July 4th. Somebody screams drought the dairy guys will chop there wheat in spring for forage cuz they say they'll need it. If the right guy says there is a quality problem with some wheat not be suitable for milling flour some wheat could see roundup early spring and go straight to beans or corn. ,,,, also here in the east in regards to straw that will be used for stable bedding was an awful lot of corn and bean stalks baled this fall.


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

Any of y'all planning on baling any this year?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Might put in a lil spring wheat. Not much maybe 20 acres. Craft beer industry needs local grains and most people are concentrating on barley. Buchwheat,wheat, and sorghum are what most malters are lacking for some of the old world recipes


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I actually cut back on my wheat ac and increased my rye ac. Didn't like the wheat price and I can get a lot more straw off early pre cut rye and get beans in the ground a month sooner. Right now my small grains look great, but as the others have said it's not harvest time yet.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bob M said:


> I actually cut back on my wheat ac and increased my rye ac. Didn't like the wheat price and I can get a lot more straw off early pre cut rye and get beans in the ground a month sooner. Right now my small grains look great, but as the others have said it's not harvest time yet.


Doesn't it snow over there?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgWeb....on wheat.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/are-we-seeing-the-start-of-an-acreage-shift-video-naa-alison-rice/


----------

